# Couldn't Stay Away



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is wonderful ! Way to go....I have been riding more lately myself and am a returning rider after having about 7 yrs off . Nice to meet ya : )


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Horses have a way of reeling us back in don't they?


----------



## ChainofEvents (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Now that I'm starting up again, I can't believe I waited this long. I still have to meet the other instructor who will be my regular one, but I'm hoping she'll be as nice as the woman I met today. And hopefully I can start jumping in a month or two. My balance just isn't good enough to do it right now, but I'm hoping all the old skills will come back to me.


----------

